# I don't want another horse yet...



## RacingAustralia (Aug 7, 2012)

Every reason why you shouldn't get that horse? Well I'm not sure where to start. 
You struggle to afford two
Struggle to work with the horse you have correctly (and blame your poor riding on him being a nutter on certain day)
Despite what you think you do not have the experience to retrain a horse off the track
Horses have suffered under your care but that's seemingly ok because it's all a learning experience for you. 

Please please please do not get this horse. I couldn't bare to watch another one be ruined or worse.... Put down.


----------



## Leilani (Jan 15, 2013)

Where to start.......

You always complain about how much they cost and can barely afford the ones you have. 
You are no where near experienced enough to handle an off the track horse let alone a 3 year old. 
You do not have the facilities to train a 3 year old. 
You do not have the means to put the time and training into a 3 year old
You do not have the patience for a 3 year old OTTTB. 
You do not have the funds if something goes wrong with the horse. Even if it just requires X-rays. 
3 year thoroughbreds rarely retire from being too slow...... They go to kalgoorlie, esperence, broome, port hedland. 
What if the horse requires shoeing? You don't like shoes! 
What if the horse requires expensive feed? You hate that. 
What if the horse needs to go on a course of ulcergard? And be shod. And need extra feeding? And X-rays? And of course don't forget a new bridle or saddle fitting and then of course you'll need lessons too. 

Perhaps you should just concentrate on the one you have. Get through a whole year of competing and lessons first. 

If you did get this one...... What's going to be wrong with it? 
If you can't afford a set of X-rays so you have to pts a horse.... Then perhaps you should rethink having horses........


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

While I do agree with both the above 100%, not sure it's worth the waste of breath since you will, undoubtedly, go right ahead and do whatever you please anyway.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

> Magic's not even gone yet


STOP. Please.


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

I've now retrained several OTTB's with the help of my trainer.

Despite years of lessons, shows and experience with all types of horses, I would NEVER EVER take on an OTTB without the help of my trainer, who has been in the horse world for 30+ years and was shortlisted to the Olympics!! I know I'm not nearly experienced enough to go at it on my own and it's simply not fair to the horse!

Reading through some of your old posts, you sound overwhelmed by your current horse. Also, you mention that your personality is exuberant and it doesn't work with your sensitive horse. Don't you think this will once again be a problem in an OTTB, as they are known to be hot and sensitive???? 

Do this horse a favour and let someone more knowledgeable take it on...you've complained about euthing 2 horses (or planning to for the 2nd one) in a year...why possibly add a 3rd??


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Woah, woah, wait. You've euthed one horse, are thinking about euthing another, and you just go ahead right away to look at another experiment for you? Please girl, stop. Sell your current horses or give them away, get a nice, older lesson horse for YOU to learn on. Once you know enough and actually have a good financial stepping stone then you may get this horse and not ruin it, please. You don't need to keep getting these young OTTB thoroughbreds for yourself.


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

Kilokitty said:


> Woah, woah, wait. You've euthed one horse, are thinking about euthing another, and you just go ahead right away to look at another experiment for you? Please girl, stop. Sell your current horses or give them away, get a nice, older lesson horse for YOU to learn on. Once you know enough and actually have a good financial stepping stone then you may get this horse and not ruin it, please. You don't need to keep getting these young OTTB thoroughbreds for yourself.


She HAS an older lesson horse! A perfectly lovely 17 yr old gelding! Which is why I further don't understand this sudden need to acquire every problem horse (she has made posts before asking people's opinions on an new "prospect" she'd like to buy...most are similar to this guy i.e. untrained and too difficult to handle!) in her area!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Woah baby did I miss something here


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

...does it mean anything that the economy is tanking, and that you may not be able to pay for all of those pretty horse shoes for everyone?



Don't know what to say, except, lookin' is for free--buyin' is gonna cost ya.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Many people are extremely grateful to be able to share their life with ONE horse. Why are the things you have never good enough?

http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...dgeting-ugh-venting-not-asking-advice-147069/


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Not to mention the horse isn't my cup of tea at all. I have a long backed horse, which I think is lovely and fine but he is otherwise VERY WELL conformed. I don't like this horses legs very much, I don't like it's butt and it's neck is just... awkward. The back is long but it also looks weak. Even if you were in a position to take on another horse, I would pass pass pass on this ESPECIALLY because it's out of your budget.

You know, I'm a really lucky person. I live at home and the only bills I pay are to do with my horses. My parents are amazing and encouraging me to get a good savings behind me before I move out on my own and while I'm going to school. So I've told myself that I cannot purchase another horse until I have $10,000 in savings. It should take me about two years. Given your other threads about your finances, I suggest you a ) save the horse purchases for a later date when you have the riding abilities to bring a horse a long b ) save the purchases for a later date when you can afford lessons and proper care and c ) set yourself a 'savings' goal and don't throw your money away until you have it met.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I couldn't agree more here, seriously this thread and other's you have make me cringe. One horse put down, another scheduled to be put down and another you still currently have....._for now_. What in your budget do you have left? Not trying to be snarky but seriously. As stated in another thread your emergency fund is GONE, you're racking up HUGE bills on a credit card for vet bills. You have way to many problems to list. ALSO, you're still trying to show in between all of this.

*Where is your head?*

Yes, for most people we would joke, knowing they WOULDN'T go buy the horse. You though I have a feeling no matter what anyone tells you, you'll go buy it. Even though you reached your limit a long time ago. You haven't even put your horse down yet and you already want another one? That's another problem. If I had to put a horse down I'd be distraught, I wouldn't be able to purchase another one.

_Get your finances in order, do what you need to do to be financially and mentally ready for another horse if need be. Do not go put another horse in the same situation. Get a savings account going again, get that cushion back. Work on sorting out other issues FIRST. _

After reading through other threads and giving advice on several I have a feeling you're not going to listen to any advice given here. Focus on ONE horse and make him the best he can be, give him the best care. _Don't try to stretch the dollars you don't have because you're being selfish and want another horse. _You have been detailed and made everything clear to us even saying you think you have an impulsive spending problem. There are things besides your horses you need to think about and address. Give your horses the life they should have. 

Sorry that this was so harsh, but it's so true...


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Is this horse a rescue or private sale?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Seriously? You haven't even put Magic down yet(btw why are you advertising her as a possible broodmare when you suspect OCD?). 

Honestly I think it would be completely stupid to get another horse. After the threads you have made crying about money and lack of knowledge you shouldn't even be looking at another horse, never mind a green OTTB that is beyond your skill level.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Why shouldn't you buy him?

Because even very poorly conformed, too slow, OTTB's deserve a chance, and I don't think you can give him that chance. He has a lot going against hi in terms of build, he needs someone who can make his personality or possible hidden talents shine.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Why shouldn't you buy him?
> 
> Because even very poorly conformed, too slow, OTTB's deserve a chance, and I don't think you can give him that chance. He has a lot going against hi in terms of build, he needs someone who can make his personality or possible hidden talents shine.


Agree fully with this. Your track record isn't so hot right now with horses that will need work. The only horse you should have at this point is a finished school master.

All that aside, this horse does not have an ideal conformation for eventing.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Agree fully with this. Your track record isn't so hot right now with horses that will need work. *The only horse you should have at this point is a finished school master.*
> 
> All that aside, this horse does not have an ideal conformation for eventing.


IMHO, she shouldn't even HAVE that. Take lessons on one YES, so she can learn and gain knowledge for herself and future horses. I couldn't agree more though with everything else said. I just don't think any future horse she intends to get has a chance. She needs to fix her situation now rather than later and take a look at the bigger picture that she's creating. I just don't know what to say anymore about the OP and her situation, only so much CAN be said. :?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Isn't Magic the third horse in less then a year shes had to put down? I can't remember where I read that... *goes off to find the post*


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes!! In the "why me" thread. 



> We're doing the xrays just because I want to KNOW what's going on. I want to KNOW that if I put her down it's justified. *We've had eight horses in four years. Four of those are currently ours - my two and Mum's two - and two were sold. Two were put down, one due to unsoundness [so justified 10000%] and one I still have trouble reconciling with myself.* I want to KNOW that there's absolutely nothing more I can do for a horse before I make that final decision.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/why-me-[rant]-149491/page2/#ixzz2I5jsmmpN


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

YES, and I've been pondering this for a while. OP must have VERY bad luck, putting that many horses down in the span she has is not healthy...


----------



## mad mardie (Dec 17, 2012)

You don't have the money to get the x-rays or properly deal with Magic and her situation, yet you have the $1200 to go and get another horse?? And didnt your Mum just get a new horse? The one with bucking problems.
Where in the hell are your prioroities girl!
You say on other FB that you could'nt deal with her going in landfill after she has being euthanised, even though thats the only option you have left yourself with, yet in nearly the same breath, call her IT and think about getting ANOTHER problem horse (you don't get good horses cheap) that going by your past record, you don't have the facilities, knowledge or experience to handle.
To who ever asked, the horse is for private sale, please PM me for info.


Quite frankly i'm getting sick and tired of seeing so many of your posts like this, all ending pretty much the same way. But not just here, on Stockyard nearly every one of your threads ends in it being deleted or locked. In fact your recent comments on there that you EXPECTED that those who breed one type of horse would'nt have the knowledge and experience in another breed where just plain rude. Same again on the various FB pages your posts always seem to end up deleted or in heated words. You have been given a huge amount of good advice yet you always seem to have the answer or every reason under the sun why you can't.
Is it advice and opinions you want or are you trolling and attension seeking?


----------



## Alvean (Dec 17, 2012)

Please don't buy another TB. Please save and buy yourself a proven horse so that you can continue to compete and achieve your dreams, and NOT be stuck at home working out all the problems that an unproven horse might have. Buy a horse that loves to jump and float and compete and wear yourself out on his back.

While you save & search for said horse, please spend the $1200 that you have available and send Magic to the person who has offered to PTS for you and bury you on their Equestrian paradise.


----------



## Dusty Dollar (Jan 16, 2013)

What are you thinking!?!?! That is all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

All comments regarding this particular horse aside as I would be very upset if people were talking about a horse I was trying to sell in a negative light, lets talk about why YOU shouldn't get this horse.

As someone who has been riding 28 years (and still have SOOOO much to learn) and grew up around ex-racehorses plus still have one at home, they are NOT easy horses. They require huge maintenance, more than any other breed of horse I have owned. They need a lot of feed, they often need ulcer treatments etc when they are first off the track, many have 'interesting' feet which cost a fortune correcting or keeping right, they usually have muscle soreness issues, more money on massage/bowen and so the list goes on.

Even if you get lucky, the horse is an easy keeper with no physical issues, lets talk about mental soundness! Many TB's are a lore more sensitive, if they get a fright or you ask things they don't understand they generally react more explosively. The next question is how mentally wired are they, many ex-racehorses seem to be the ones who windsuck, weave, fencewalk etc more.

I make them sound terrible but they can't be that bad as I come back for more (when you find the right one and have the experience to bring them on nothing beats them) BUT, I only do it when I believe the horse is of top quality and I have the necessary skills and instruction to get them going. I have certainly been 'beaten' a couple of times but I had the money to send the horse to a trainer and then back it up with lessons, lots of them. Ex-racehorse's can bring a lot of heartache, I have been there. My beautiful boy Paddy retired as a 10yo after I spent around $10k (2 vets opinions, multiple x-rays, nerve blocking, corrective shoeing and so on) trying to get him sound. I would think I had him right, take him to a show for him to go proppy or lame and come home in tears. I am lucky enough to afford a good retirement for my old man and so far he has been bumming around for 4 years doing nothing, zilch!

So my advice to you, enjoy Monty, learn from him as you are luckier than most to have such a wonderful horse to learn from, I certainly never had a horse like him when I was young. Save all your money so if things go wrong with him you can afford to do what you need, put your time, energy and love into him and if/when you are in a situation to get another horse, don't leap into something over your head.

I really hope you will take on board what I say, I can't force you to but I think you need to appreciate more what you do have than what you don't have. I was happy with 1 horse for many years, I have worked and still work very hard for what I have today but if I lost my job tomorrow and couldn't get another, I would be finding nice homes for all but 1 of my horses and that 1 would only stay because I am lucky enough to have a very supportive other half.


----------



## Leilani (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't pm you mad mardie.. Could you pm me? I know someone who is interested and has the money to spend on X-rays.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Whether deserved or not, there is only so many times the same message needs to be posted. At some point, things start to get overripe and stink.

To those how made their point civilly, even though passionately, my hat's off to you.


----------

